# Am I better off buying 11.5 gm us-05 sachets or 500gm



## Spohaw (7/9/15)

Hello every one 

I use us-05 for most of my brews and thought it would be better to buy a 500 gm bag of it rather then the smaller sachets cost wise 

Because it's for small batches of homebrew it will be getting opened and closed a fair bit before it runs out 

It would save a bit if money in the long run but I am concerned that the yeast might suffer or have a greater risk of becoming contaminated being used 25 odd times before it runs out 

Thoughts ? 

Cheers guys 

Spohaw


----------



## Goose (7/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> It would save a bit if money in the long run but I am concerned that the yeast might suffer or have a greater risk of becoming contaminated being used 25 odd times before it runs out


you have answered your own question mate.

what you can do is to to try and break bulk into pitch sized quantities then store them refrigerated. However you have to make sure you do this aseptically.

Have a read :

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/66432-bulk-breaking-dry-yeast/

Personally, I reckon the cost savings not worth the hassle and risk and just buy in the 11.5 g sachets when needed.


----------



## Spohaw (7/9/15)

Might just get it then split it and then freeze it all with a kitten as per info from that link


----------



## DU99 (7/9/15)

Thought of yeast washing,few good articles on this site..example


----------



## Coodgee (7/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Might just get it then split it and then freeze it all with a kitten as per info from that link


A kitten?


----------



## Spohaw (7/9/15)

Haha the link goose put up has a post that says yeast can suffer in the freezer unless you put a kitten in with it 

I thought it was funny

Don't worry I won't freeze a kitten mate


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (7/9/15)

If you have a good vac sealer, maybe. I've done it for some mead yeast I couldn't get in smaller quantities, but for me it's not worth it at a homebrew scale.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/9/15)

Coodgee said:


> A kitten?





Spohaw said:


> Haha the link goose put up has a post that says yeast can suffer in the freezer unless you put a kitten in with it
> 
> I thought it was funny
> 
> Don't worry I won't freeze a kitten mate


Kittens have always been overlooked in brewing , considering how important they are


----------



## Spohaw (7/9/15)

Haha

Better get me a kitten


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Haha
> 
> Better get me a kitten


You should

Make sure it is an Halal certified organic one bought from an a political party

Please also note that there are Lager & Ale kittens


----------



## Spohaw (7/9/15)

I want a top fermenting kitten from the greens obviously 

Only after quality


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/9/15)

Be warned. Kittens are really only for experienced brewers


----------



## Spohaw (7/9/15)

Better get some more practise in before I go kitten shopping then


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (7/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Better get some more practise in before I go kitten shopping then


Most brewers who use kittens have about 107yrs experience in brewing on average


----------



## wereprawn (7/9/15)

Be careful . Your yeast may declare jihad or claim fungicide when try to dispose of it. Nothing wrong with this yeast. Just be careful of which strain you let into your brewery . May have a hard time getting rid of it.


----------



## Spohaw (7/9/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Most brewers who use kittens have about 107yrs experience in brewing on average


Only 106.5 years to plan 

Better start researching what sort of kitten I want


----------



## Spohaw (8/9/15)

wereprawn said:


> Be careful . Your yeast may declare jihad or claim fungicide when try to dispose of it. Nothing wrong with this yeast. Just be careful of which strain you let into your brewery . May have a hard time getting rid of it.


Sounds kinda racist 





Goodesy doesn't approve

Haha


----------



## wereprawn (8/9/15)

Meh. Don't follow the " catch me, **** me" footy. Not that there's anything wrong with catching and ******* another bloke if its consensual . Thrill of the chase and all. Prefer us05 to s04 though. Much more predictable .


----------



## wereprawn (8/9/15)

I've obviously had too many beers and you should buy as much yeast as as you wish. :lol:


----------



## Spohaw (8/9/15)

Ahhhhh how many is too many were 
I can see your more a finger in the ass rugby dude rather than a consensual catch me **** me dude so it's all cool 

I've had a couple too haha


----------



## manticle (8/9/15)

Do you have a safety cupboard?


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oykmawhKWhc


----------



## Spohaw (8/9/15)

manticle said:


> Do you have a safety cupboard?
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oykmawhKWhc


I hope I don't ...... 

Is that the rusty spoons guy ??


----------



## Spohaw (8/9/15)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=M3iOROuTuMA

Yep


----------



## wereprawn (8/9/15)

Abstract cartoons?. Why not.? Just to get this a bit more OT.



manticle said:


> Do you have a safety cupboard?
> 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oykmawhKWhc


----------

